# Welche Tremarella Rute ?



## sysp02 (13. Februar 2013)

Tubertini(Magic Trout), Jurassic Trout,Team Trout Fishing Champion oder Colmic (im Moment am günstigsten) ?

Sie soll zum schleppen mit Pose(2-5g) an Weihern verwendet werden an den man Wurfweiten von ca. max 30 Metern benötigt.
Ich hatte eine Laserfish Fastfish( ziemlich unbekannt), mit der war ich super zufrieden, kostet in Italien ca. 30 € ist hier aber nicht mehr zu bekommen. Die ist mir leider zerbrochen.
Die Rute soll nicht in erster Linie zur Tremarellatechnik verwendet werden, ich habe mich aber an das geringe Gewicht und die empfindliche Spitze gewöhnt. Bald gehts ans wasser, also wäre schön, wenn Ihr ein paar Tipps hätte auch zur Verarbeitungsqualität. Mein Bruder hat eine Troutfinder( die Blaue mit der Steckspitze, da blätter bei allen Ringwicklungen der Klarlack ab, und die hat 150 € gekostet. Hat sich bei Tubertini die Qualität verbessert?


----------



## sprogoe (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche Tremarella Rute ?*

hallo sysp02,
ich hatte bis vor kurzem 2 ruten lineaeffe denver trout, in 2-6 g und in 5-10 g wg.
auch mit diesen war ich sehr zufrieden und man konnte mit ihnen auch die tremarellatechnik ausüben.
damals gab es sie bei topbite zum sonderpreis von 37,50 euro das stück. nach einem 2-jährigen einsatz und dem fang von hunderten forellen (auch lachsforellen bis 3,5 kg habe ich damit bezwungen), habe ich mich entschlossen, ein wenig aufzurüsten.
die beiden genannten ruten (sie gibt es in der form nicht mehr, sondern das nachfolgemodel lake trout zum preis von knapp 50.- euro) habe ich bei ebay versteigert und sogar den neupreis erziehlt.
weitere ruten zum forellenzocken habe ich seit einigen monaten die ignesti tremor in 2-6 g und in 4-12 g. kosten bei angeldomaine 50.- bzw. 55.- euro.
diese sind etwas länger, leichter und sensibler als die lineaeffe und sehr gut verarbeitet. im durchmesser sind sie etwas dicker als tubertini.
vor ein paar wochen habe ich mir 2 tubertini zugelegt einmal die magic trout in 2-4 g und einmal die taimen in 4-8 g.
kaufpreis beim angelladen dellbrück 87.- bzw. 94.- euro und somit genauso teuer wie beim billigsten ebay-händler, außerdem bekommt man dort eine sehr gute beratung.
diese konnte ich wegen dem schittwetter noch nicht testen, glaube aber, daß sie mich begeistern werden. 

die entscheidung wird wohl letztendlich bei dir liegen, aber so hast schon mal ein paar anhaltspunkte.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Forellen-Sbirulinorute-Trout-Lake-3-9m-2-6g-/370634058944?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item564b82ecc0

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ignesti-Tremor-Tremarella-italienische-Forellenrute-/330869141192?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelruten&var=&hash=item4d09566ec8

gruß siggi


----------



## Seeringler (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche Tremarella Rute ?*

Die Fastfish ist ja eine vollparabole Rute, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe. Wenn Du was in der selben Richtung suchst, bist Du mit den Ignesti Tremor Ruten gut bedient. Suchst Du was mit Spitzenaktion, dann eher Maver oder Tubertini.
Bei der Wurfweite kommen aber viele Modelle in Frage.
Dein Einsatzgebiet von WG 2-5g Posenmontage ist aber ziemlich groß, da wird es schwierig diese in einer Rute optimal zu vereinen. Sollte es trotzdem nur eine sein, dann nimm eher eine kräftigere Rute mit ca. 4-8g WG. Eine 2-6g WG Rute macht mit Deinem gesuchten WG keinen Sinn.
Leider ist bei diesen Ruten der Einsatzbereich sehr sehr klein.

Die Lineaeffe-Ruten sind ja mal richtig sch***,


----------



## sysp02 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche Tremarella Rute ?*

Was mich bei manchen Ruten stört ist das Gewicht, die Fastfish wog 130g
die Tremors dagegen über 170g und sind wohl auch dicker. Hat jemand vielleicht ne Idee wie man noch an eine Fastfish kommt, sind im Online-shop erhaltlich, man bräuchte aber eine Lieferadresse in Italien.


----------



## sprogoe (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche Tremarella Rute ?*

hast du schon mal gegoogelt?
finde da einen händler in D und einen in I.
allerdings sehe ich, daß die fastfish sogar 210 g wiegt, (allerdings bei einem wg von 15-25 g) also schwerer als die von mir aufgelisteten.

http://www.angel-preishammer.de/ang...e=flypage.tpl&product_id=2342&category_id=111

http://www.laserfishonline.com/product_info.php?products_id=400123&osCsid=4kq006ape30veb51vrr8d180o3

gruß siggi


----------



## sysp02 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche Tremarella Rute ?*

Hallo Siggi, ja die Googleergebnisse habe ich auch gefunden. Der Onlineshop aus Italien liefert nicht nach Deutschland. Das mit dem Gewicht stimmt auch. Die Fastfish die man heute bekommt ist schon die dritte Folgegeneration und hat mehr Glasfaseranteil im Blank und ist deshalb schwerer. Meine war Bj. 2009 und die bekommt man nicht mehr,schade hat damals 50 € gekostet und ich fand sie besser als z Bsp. die Troutfinder 1, die ich öfter direkt vergleichen konnte. Ich werde nächste Woche mal zum Händler fahren und ein paar Modelle begrabbeln.


----------



## The_Pitbull (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche Tremarella Rute ?*

Hi ich hab mir die Champion 2-6gr gehollt bin damit super Zufrieden.Hatte vor 3wochen damit ne Refo von 3kg gefangen da hatte ich schon ganz schön Bange hehe|supergriAber hat sie super gemeistert liegt super in der Hand.Aber auch wirklich was sehr feinfühliges mußte gut drauf Aufpassen wenn sie dir hohlst.LG Pitti

http://www.trout-fishing.de/team-troutfishing-tremarella-champion-forellenrute,2515/


----------



## sysp02 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche Tremarella Rute ?*

Die Champion finde ich auch interessant, nur schade, dass man die nirgends anschauen und anfassen kann oder kennst Du in Bonn und Umgebung einen Laden?


----------



## The_Pitbull (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche Tremarella Rute ?*

Ne sry kenne ich nicht ich bestelle alle meine Ruten aussen i net weil ich hier auch keine Möglichkeit habe.Hab auch wohl immer Glück obs meine balzer spiru Rute ist oder trout project sensitip zum Grundangeln bin mit den ganzen Ruten Top Zufrieden#hLG Pitti


----------



## Talanar (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche Tremarella Rute ?*

Ich bin kein Freund von den Ignesti Tremors, deshalb rate ich dir davon ab. Die Ruten sind bei 2500er Rollen noch stark kopflastig, was mich bei der Rute extrem gestört hat. Auch beim Fischen fand ich die Rute überhaupt nicht angenehm, was aber daran liegen könnte, dass ich richtig schwabbelige Stöcke wie die Intrese oder Taimen bevorzuge.

Da die Intrese nicht mehr produziert wird und eh vom Preis her recht teuer angesiedelt ist, würde ich dir zu der Taimen Nr. 2 raten. Die Aktion ist parabolisch, der Blank ziemlich dünn und die Rute passt gut zu ner 2500er Rolle.

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, noch irgendwo ne Tubertini Intrese aufzugabeln, solltest du dir vielleicht die holen. Dünneren Blank hab ich noch bei keiner Tremarella-Rute gesehen und sind qualitativ hochwertig!


----------



## Matti_1990 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche Tremarella Rute ?*

habe eine zu verkaufen  3er


----------



## Matti_1990 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche Tremarella Rute ?*

und vieleicht noch eine 4er aber nur wenn der preis stimmt  intrese


----------



## Raubwels (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche Tremarella Rute ?*

Hi,
also ich fische die DAM PTS - Tremalino mit dem WG von 2-8 g.
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...ten-1/dam-pts-tremalino-angelruten/detail.jsf

Ich bin mit dieser Rute voll zufrieden und der Preis spricht für sich finde ich! Ich fische mit dieser Rute auch Sbirolinos mit bis zu 10 g. Optisch ist diese Rute nicht gerade der Hit, aber der Rest ist ganz OK!

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## Honni 66 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welche Tremarella Rute ?*

Hallo Sportsfreunde 
Kann mir einer, einen Tipp geben, welche Tremarella Rute gut ist?
interessiere mich für die Gorilla von Tubertini oder die von Ignesti


----------



## britaner (21. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Tremarella Rute ?*

guten tag!

hat jemand schon erfahrung mit der trout transformer gemacht? ist diese rutenserie 1000 euro wert???


----------



## Saar (21. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Tremarella Rute ?*



britaner schrieb:


> guten tag!
> 
> hat jemand schon erfahrung mit der trout transformer gemacht? ist diese rutenserie 1000 euro wert???



*1000 Euro ?????*


----------



## britaner (22. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Tremarella Rute ?*

ja! 4 ruten kosten 999 euro!!!|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
http://www.forellen-fischen.de/prod...out-transformer-satz-no--40---klasse-1-4.html


----------



## britaner (24. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Tremarella Rute ?*

hat schon jemand die edelstöcke beangelt?


----------



## britaner (30. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Tremarella Rute ?*

guten tag zusammen!

ich habe mich entschlossen die chakka zuzulegen!
welche ausführung würden sie empfehelen? (möchte blei-und federketten, ghost, soloblei-glas, trout-rassel damit fischen!)

3,30/3,00 wg 1-6 oder doch die 2-teilige  2,70-er???


----------



## Trouthunter1984 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Welche Tremarella Rute ?*

Also ich Angel mit der chakka in 3m Länge es ist ein super geiler Stock sie hat eine Mega Aktion und wenn man nur eine kleine Forelle dran hat ist das ein Erlebnis ich kann diese Rute echt nur empfehlen 
Die 2,70 finde ich schon wieder ein bisschen zu hart die 3,00 Meter ist da genau richtig  meines Erachtens nach 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

